
Vue.js Documentary [video] - r3s3v0ir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrxmtDw4pVI
======
paulgb
It looks like honeypot.io is doing a series of these documentaries on various
projects, and I think it's a great move. Growth hacking has a bad name for
underhanded tactics, but I'd love to see more companies "hack growth" by
finding unique and underserved ways of creating value to their target audience
that are completely orthogonal to what their business model is.

~~~
Ididntdothis
Just watching their video about GraphQL. I like it a lot. I wish there were
more books and videos that stay technical. Most other material quickly starts
skipping technical content. For example when you read the biography of Steve
Jobs you barely get an idea of how he worked although that was probably the
most important aspect of him.

------
fbnlsr
Vue is the coolest thing that I discovered in the past 3 years. It changed my
career and made me a happier dev. Kudos to Evan for the job well done.

~~~
mcv
I originally started my current project in Angular, because that's what I had
most experience with. Then some stakeholders asked if I could do it in Vue
instead, and I rewrote it in a day. I was surprised at how easy it was.

~~~
crescentfresh
Ugh what about our 5 yr old project written in angularjs by about 20 different
devs - most of whom are no longer on the project - and is still getting new
feature requests that get pushed through the development pipeline and no one
has any time to figure out how to begin integrating Vue (regardless of the Vue
expertise).

~~~
MiniGod
Did this recently. We knew we wouldn't be able to rewrite everything, so we
are writing new pages in Vue (and porting the old ones slowly). We add them to
the angular router with a controller that creates a `new Vue` instance
replacing the DOM element.

This let's us start using Vue today and slowly phase out AngularJS.

------
harrisreynolds
I'm a huge fan of Vue. I love it's simplicity and how it integrates with
standard web technologies (HTML/CSS) instead of baking everything into
Javascript.

We are using it to build Webase [1] and couldn't be happier with the
technology choice.

Can't wait to watch this documentary.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

~~~
ampdepolymerase
Webase looks like engineer.ai

~~~
harrisreynolds
Yes. Definitely similar. I do like their tagline - "Software as easy as
ordering pizza"

------
y-c-o-m-b
I've used Angular, React, and Vue in monolithic enterprise products throughout
my career. Vue is by far my favorite and still my go-to for personal projects.

My main complaint is not with Vue itself, but with the lack of adoption as
opposed to frameworks like React. I am having a hell of a time finding mid-to-
senior level jobs - especially remote - working with Vue. When I do find them,
it's usually some immature startup that doesn't provide basic benefits like
medical coverage.

The Vue community needs to up their game on PR, so i'm very happy to see this
documentary posted on HN! Kudos to the team for making such an amazing
framework!

~~~
justaj
I would guess that one of the benefits of knowing React is the the relatively
easy transition to React Native, which allows you to deploy to mobile
platforms as well. That's why React is so popular in the industry.

~~~
tor291674
Ionic has some great Vue support now too.

------
blakewatson
I had just kind of learned Knockout around the time that I discovered Vue. It
felt familiar and didn't have some of the problems I was running into with
Knockout.

Learning Vue (and in general, JavaScript) is one of the best decisions I've
ever made. I'm a person with a severe disability who can just barely move a
mouse around and twitch a finger to click. But I found a job on a job board
dedicated to Vue jobs. Now I'm able to work from home and make (to me) good
money. Thanks Evan & friends!

------
bratao
For Vue.js fans, try
[https://github.com/nuxt/nuxt.js](https://github.com/nuxt/nuxt.js) We are very
happy with it!

~~~
iamaelephant
It doesn't look like it gives me anything I don't get from the vue cli tools.

~~~
wishinghand
Easier SSR. If you have it in hand already, then probably not needed for you.

~~~
TheGoodBarn
~ JAMStack ~

------
longtermd
We use Vue for our fintech and absolutely love it. As a founder, I even
believe: using Vue vs. other frameworks is a huge competitive advantage.

~~~
demarq
glad you're happy, but I would caution thinking that choices of framework
count as competitive advantage.

I usually say, if your customers don't care and cant tell then it's not an
advantage.

~~~
noir_lord
It's an advantage if you can iterate faster and out-run the competition I
think.

------
chrisaycock
There is an HN thread from a week ago when the trailer debuted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22347911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22347911)

Lots of commentary.

------
beardedman
Like I've always said - Vue is great, but Evan's contributions to it are way
too big. If he had to get sick or go MIA, the project would essentially halt.

~~~
emagdnim2100
Fortunately, it works perfectly as-is and could probably do so for many years
with minor security updates.

------
taytus
The Internet is so weird.

So many random BS companies trying to sell content online and here there is a
documentary I would definitely pay for and it is free.

~~~
melling
Yes, I also found this documentary to be entertaining.

It’ll be interesting to see if Vue.js usage spikes.

vue is French for view. His original name was seed.js but it was taken so at
the last minute he used Google Translate to find a different way to say view.

------
brianwawok
Just switched to single file components. Really liking the format! One file
for the HTML / JS / CSS of a component. Pycharm mostly works correctly with
it..

~~~
ehutch79
VSCode with the veuter extension is the premium experience.

~~~
brianwawok
Cool. I don’t do Microsoft products but alternatives are always good.

~~~
camillovisini
Check out vscodium:
[https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium](https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium)

~~~
brianwawok
Still has the same problems of

a) It's a Microsoft product (maybe has some microsoft logos removed?

b) It doesn't replace Pycharm for Django development, so I would need to use 2
tools instead of 1.

------
redonkulus
Is this generally the progression through the years?

Backend dev -> Angular -> Vue?

I primarily do frontend and I never found the Angular/Vue frameworks to
compelling to learn. I like React more but don’t have to use it with every
project. I’m curious if the Angular/Vue audience is of a certain type of
engineer.

~~~
cdrini
My path was FrontEnd -> AngularJS -> Vue ; Personally I liked angular for the
same reason I think people liked jQuery back in the day; it just made a bunch
of previously annoying things easy to do--lots of helper methods, custom
components, etc.--which let me develop things faster. Also all those utils had
good docs, all in one place! Besides dev speed, it also managed complexity
better by allowing me to organise things (which was a challenge before es6).
Vue is less of a kitchen sink library, but it still makes it easier for me to
avoid dealing with some things I don't want spend time on--binding,
components, etc., and it also let's me manage complexity better through
organising things with components. There aren't many projects I'd start
without it; it just feels so much faster to develop if I'm working on a UI
heavy app.

------
mavsman
Very nicely put together documentary. I do wonder if it would fit more nicely
into 15 minutes but YouTube incentivizes for longer videos.

------
ksahin
Amazing documentary!

I was really surprised about how he came with the name "Vue".

The "Benevolent Dictator for life" model seems to work just fine!

------
thomasfromcdnjs
I don't think it is that hard to learn React and Styled-Components, makes the
frontend feel like real programming.

Vue.js just seems full of anti patterns and magic, likely why so many devs who
come from PHP like it.

If it works for you, then kudos, but if you are a dev who wants transferrable
skills and to prepare for the future, learn react.

~~~
jagger27
Seems full of anti-patterns? Have any examples? React is easily just as
magical. I'm curious. I also don't see how React skills would be transferable
to anything but React.

~~~
STRiDEX
Not that i'd put php users and vue users in the same overlapping venn diagram.
Global mixins is probably the biggest anti-pattern I see in vue. Vue also
allows some stuff like accessing this.$parent and v-for and v-if loops on the
same element like angular 1. Really just any of the bad parts of angular 1
that vue brought over and other frameworks including react and Angular v2 did
away with.

~~~
altec3
Sure you can access this.$parent, and use a v-if on an element with a v-for,
but if you read the docs, they tell you that you probably shouldn't be doing
either of these things [1][2].

[1] - [https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/components-edge-
cases.html#Access...](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/components-edge-
cases.html#Accessing-the-Parent-Component-Instance) [2] -
[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/list.html#v-for-with-v-
if](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/list.html#v-for-with-v-if)

